# Sticky  How to Remove all Badging



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Give your car a smooth clean look by removing all of the badging. Not only will your car look cleaner, but it will be easier to wash, dry and wax because you won't have those pesky badges that get in your way and snag your rags. This is a very simple procedure that just takes a little time and patience. 

Standard fishing line- preferably some strong stuff · "Goo Gone", "De-Solv-It" or similar sticky residue remover · Plastic putty knife or scrapper · 

Cleaning wax- I recommend Meguiars · Possibly a hair dryer $5 - $10 if you don't already have the materials lying around the house The step by step instructions... Sorry I don't have any pictures to go along with these ones. 

*Step One*-Cut off about a 1 foot piece of fishing line. Wrap the ends around your index fingers so that there is about 6 inches left in between, and you can pull the line tight. 

*StepTwo*-Slide the line behind the badge you wish to remove. Slide the line up and down behind the badge to saw through the badges backing material. If the material is hard to saw through, you may wish to heat it with a hair dryer to soften it up a bit. This is optional - I didn't find a need for it. 

*Step Three*-Saw back and forth until you have made you way all the way to the other side of the badge. The badge should then fall off. 

*Step Four*-Now you will be left with a mess off goo and backing material still on the car. Time to break out the Goo Gone. 

*Step Five*-Spray the remover on the remains of the badge and let it soak in for a minute. Then get out the Plastic scraper and carefully scrape off the remaining material. Even though you are using plastic, you still must be careful not to gouge or scratch the paint. 

*Step Six*-Now that you have the majority of the material removed, there will still probably be a distinct outline of where the badge was. Polish it up using some cleaner wax. Cleaner wax is basically regular wax with some slight abrasives in it to remove contaminants, remove scratches and polish the paint. Complete! That's it. After a few coats of wax, you should barely (if at all) be able to tell that there was a badge there. Now its time to do the rest of those badges!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

that is a really expensive way to do it. the way that i did it was go to your local dollar store and pick up a set of white erasers(must be white) doesnt matter what company. then make sure you dont cut your fingernails for about two weeks, and then, with your elongated fingernail, start to peel at the badges(sentra/gxe/200sx/and so on) then you will have all that sticky stuff. try to take as much of it as you can off, with your fingers. then whatever is left, erase it off, but it might take alot of scrubbing. then, take any type of glass cleaner(windex) and spray over the area, then all you have left is to dry it with a tissue paper or something. then you have you real emblems, just take dental floss, and slide underneath the emblem, then it will start to come off, then peel off. then repeat the above steps.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

5-10 bucks is expensive??? 
Your way could take off or damage the paint. I just ripped mine off but i was already sanding the whole car down anyways. When i ripped it off, the paint came off where the adhesive was so if you wanna keep your paint, then just use Nismo's way.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

I just want to say that this has been the most useful thread I've ever come across on these boards so far. Nismo, your strategy worked beautifully, and I can't wait to get some pics of my 240 up on the boards (once I figure out how to host them for free). :cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

it helps to do it on a nice sunny day, then you shouldnt need a hairdryer/heat gun... the newer the car, the less likely you will see the outline of the badges... if your car is 12 years old, your paint will be faded around the vbadges and you will get an outline...


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

i did this about 2 weeks ago and used wd40 and a hair dryer and a credit card
the total cost was $1.89 for the wd40 and my dad payed for it.

Procedure:
Plug in hair dryer 
cake on wd40 
turn on hair dryer 
if the badge/lettering(ie: the 200sx se-r stickers) doesnt just melt off then use the credit card and scrape it.
last spray on more wd40 and dry with a towel
get some wax if the sun has faded it a bit and buff that shit out


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I did mine about 2 years ago. Didn't really like the idea of using something to scrape off the adhesive. I just used goof off on a cloth and rubbed it off.

Of course, I found a nice little nick in the paint underneat one of the badges.


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

LOL And to think all I did was get a fingernail under the edge of the sole Nissan badge on my trunk and pull it up everything came up nice and clean little bit of an outline from prior waxjobs but that went away nicely as for the front badge.... Can't remove mine without leaving a nice blank spot in the shape of the Nissan symbol... So I removed the grill LOL.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

all i did was use a brand new PLASTIC BLADED snow scraper (shou;ld be new so the blade is perfect)nand i did even need to use goo gone. took 2 minutes tops.

i did even know i was going to do it lol. i went out to my car to put the scraper in and got a wild hair to do it.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

Also, I found it was a lot easier to just take a hair dryer to it. It helps to get most of the big chunks off without taking a chance at scratching the paint...


----------



## SE-Rious91' (Mar 16, 2005)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Also, I found it was a lot easier to just take a hair dryer to it. It helps to get most of the big chunks off without taking a chance at scratching the paint...


i think a monkey with one arm could do this with out messsing it up.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SE-Rious91' said:


> i think a monkey with one arm could do this with out messsing it up.


thanks................


----------



## SE-Rious91' (Mar 16, 2005)

sorry about that


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well i did the hair dryer to get mine off but it got too hot and the clear coat around the badges i guess came off cause now it looks kinda dull so just be careful


----------



## redsoxfantoo (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a brand new 2005 Pathfinder LE and it came with the NISSAN, PATHFINDER and LE badges on the back, plus the PATHFINDER stickers on the top rail. I thought it was too much. Would you take it all off if you owned it? People say this is common on smaller cars but not on SUVs. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

redsoxfantoo said:


> I have a brand new 2005 Pathfinder LE and it came with the NISSAN, PATHFINDER and LE badges on the back, plus the PATHFINDER stickers on the top rail. I thought it was too much. Would you take it all off if you owned it? People say this is common on smaller cars but not on SUVs.
> 
> Thanks.


Do what you want/like. Dont let any one make up your mind for you. Do you, thats what makes cars/trucks different today.


----------



## quentin508 (Apr 12, 2005)

*I did it*

I used dental floss, my girls hair dryer and my school ID.

heated each character for 30-60 seconds then put the floss in between my two hands very tightly and then with the flatter of the floss put it on my car and it slid pretty easily behind the badges.

the floss would break maybe cuz of friction resulting in lots of floss. Once they were all off I used Goo Gone to clean off the excess shit, then MCguires scratch and something remover to clean it all up.

my car is at www.cardomain.com/users/quentin508

there are too many pictures if you are busy.

I just got my car buffed, waxed cleaned ... the whole works thanks to my girlfriend dad whos big into bmw's so I am going to redo my page showing current pics and just before and after pictures.

hope you like the pics and good luck with badge removals.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I did mine right after I got it back from the rollover. I just peeled them right off and hit that gunk with some NuFinish and it looked great.
NuFinish > Most every wax on the market.


----------



## Ryan Coyne (Jul 31, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> that is a really expensive way to do it. the way that i did it was go to your local dollar store and pick up a set of white erasers(must be white) doesnt matter what company. then make sure you dont cut your fingernails for about two weeks, and then, with your elongated fingernail, start to peel at the badges(sentra/gxe/200sx/and so on) then you will have all that sticky stuff. try to take as much of it as you can off, with your fingers. then whatever is left, erase it off, but it might take alot of scrubbing. then, take any type of glass cleaner(windex) and spray over the area, then all you have left is to dry it with a tissue paper or something. then you have you real emblems, just take dental floss, and slide underneath the emblem, then it will start to come off, then peel off. then repeat the above steps.



i agree with b14sleeper ..... 

i did this on a sunny (hot) day with a piece of fishing string i found laying around and just rubbed the glue off with my finger ( a little elbow greese is really all it takes) just take you time and watch the paint....


----------



## GRRemlin (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey guys, anyone who peeled off his SE-R badges, could send me the one from the trunk (the 3" one)? 
Cause mine got stolen and it seems that you don't want it anyway


----------



## DEF 024 (Aug 11, 2005)

i took mine off in front of my work (Holiday Inn) I used one of the key cards for the room and it came right off......my car is a 2005 so no nasty outline. But if i read this thread before i did it i would have used nismos method.


----------



## Nero D S 1250 (Nov 16, 2005)

20+ posts and no pictures of anyone's progress...? i'd be interested in trying this, but am an unsure of which method with which to proceed as no one has posted pictures of their results...


----------



## quentin508 (Apr 12, 2005)

Nero D S 1250 said:


> 20+ posts and no pictures of anyone's progress...? i'd be interested in trying this, but am an unsure of which method with which to proceed as no one has posted pictures of their results...


get: a hair dryer, credit card, dental floss, and mcguiars scratch x stuff.

heat the badging you wish to remove up and use your credit card just to show you how easily it will come off. 

then decide use credit card (probbly get it a little dirty) or use floss.

after that try and get all the crap left off with either goo gone or finger nail.

then use scratch X to make it beautiful.

I dont have pictures of the process but pics of the outcome on my cardomain page........

I havent posted recently but accident pics will come soon...MY CAR MIGHT BE TOTALED


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I plan on doing this on my 86' ZX in the next couple of days. I will post pics. Mine being an 86, it will be very noticable where the badging was. But I plan on getting it painted, thats why I am going to remove it anyway.


----------



## Nero D S 1250 (Nov 16, 2005)

quentin508 said:


> I havent posted recently but accident pics will come soon...MY CAR MIGHT BE TOTALED


Ouch... Sorry to hear about that... As soon as i get started on my car, i'll try those badge-removal techniques... i hope things work out for you...


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

I want to remove the badge on my tailgate. I've had the truck a year and a half now. Oh yeah, the paint is black. Do you think I will have to worry about any outlines from the paint fading? I live in an apartment so the truck is exposed to the sunlight year round. 

Thanks


----------



## skizmatik (Dec 31, 2005)

hey i have a 95 nissan sentra black. i am planning on taking off the badging but i recently saw a pic of someones car who had the nissan symbol off but with the resedue and stickiness on there. Is that because they probably didnt use goo gone to clean it? since the embles im on the plastic back light of the car, i was wondering if it should be okay.


----------



## quentin508 (Apr 12, 2005)

skizmatik said:


> hey i have a 95 nissan sentra black. i am planning on taking off the badging but i recently saw a pic of someones car who had the nissan symbol off but with the resedue and stickiness on there. Is that because they probably didnt use goo gone to clean it? since the embles im on the plastic back light of the car, i was wondering if it should be okay.


Goo Gone will take car of it, I also used McGuiars Scratch X, takes everything away.

if you have a sentra and you are taking the NISSAN emblem off you will have a small indent. I took mine out then filled it in and painted over it. BONDO.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, i actually got bored today, and took mine off, there is a product called quickie professional gunk & goo remover. it had a little plastic wedge blade that took the badges off quick, and after a lot of elbow grease, the adhesive finally came off, and the big nissan emblem on the trunk is just on there with double sided tape, but if it's old like mine, then it will probably take a lot of work to get off.


----------



## modular6480 (Feb 11, 2006)

Nismo1997 said:


> Give your car a smooth clean look by removing all of the badging. Not only will your car look cleaner, but it will be easier to wash, dry and wax because you won't have those pesky badges that get in your way and snag your rags. This is a very simple procedure that just takes a little time and patience.
> 
> Standard fishing line- preferably some strong stuff · "Goo Gone", "De-Solv-It" or similar sticky residue remover · Plastic putty knife or scrapper ·
> 
> ...


I'd like to say that this actually works great. I've debadged 4 cars like this (including my 1980 Datsun) without any problems or paint peeling issues.


----------



## shayner (Mar 14, 2006)

Took mine off last night, 05 Frontier. Steps worked just as stated


----------



## 200SX SE-R (Aug 6, 2005)

has anyone removed their se-r on their 200sx and replaced it with the new Altima SE-R emblem. I plan on doing this and was wondering if anyone has pics


----------



## GermanSR (May 11, 2007)

doesn't quite work if your badges are punched in.... but i took car of it with a little bondo....


----------



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

i tried the floss cuz i was scared of thickness of fishing wire and if it would scratch it but it did nothing so i got a plastic spatula and a wash cloth and popped it off in seconds for the emblem
for the letters i just used my nails which was easy cuz they're so short i mor eor less pushed them off with my finger tips
easy like pie


----------



## UltimateX (Jun 3, 2006)

I wasnt really worried about my paint.

I used Goo-Off and a Razor Blade at almost a 90 degree angle (if thats right, almost laying flat...)

I mean i was being careful ofcourse but i wasnt really worried about scratching it. I want to get it repainted. Possibly Black... Green is such a weird color that Nissan Painted their B14's


----------



## mroberts940 (Aug 11, 2007)

i apologize if this is a dumb question but i want to make absolutely sure i dont do anything to hurt my 200sx. it has like a vinyl sticker right behind the front wheels on both sides that says "sport 200sx" in a beautiful pee yellow and i wanted to make sure this would work to take them off. thanks in advance


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

If its a vinyl sticker just let it sit in the sun for a bit or heat it up with a hair dryer if you have to and just peel it off. If theres any adhesive residue you can use goo-gone to remove the glue.


----------



## prwdmonkey (Nov 30, 2007)

and how would you fix the holes nissan so lovingly put under the nissan emblem on the 07 se-r spec-v???? which is a bunch of bs b/c none of the other emblems needed holes to hold them.... i thnk they just wanted to make it harder to take there brand name off. anyways... any ideas?


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Skoodles said:


> well i did the hair dryer to get mine off but it got too hot and the clear coat around the badges i guess came off cause now it looks kinda dull so just be careful


That’s probably what happens when the dryer is held in one spot for an extended length of time.

No Daniel-son in circle motion ...like this …wax on wax off, here now you try.


----------



## datsun210deluxe (Dec 4, 2008)

My badges are (were) rivited in and now Im just curious as to what the best way to fill these holes are. Im painting the car anyways and its in my shop so these holes dont bother me a bit.


----------



## datsun210deluxe (Dec 4, 2008)

* for the time being *


----------



## Advil (Jan 17, 2009)

it's the holes i worried about

cuz i don't want to have to paint over my almera


----------



## Jayare (Oct 11, 2010)

The best method I have used is to mask the area around the badges with blue painters tape as to not scrape the paint when you scrape. A heavy plastic card or a plastic graphic install paddle work the best to gently gently pry the letters from the vehicle. Now if you do this on a warm day, you can remove the black adhesive goo by rubbing it with your fingertips then taking a mild solvent to remove the rest of the residue. Now of course this works on badges that are not "pinned" on and for newer vehicles. Hope this helps all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nerddason (Apr 29, 2012)

In hindsight the butter knife was a mistake  Yeah the painters tape works pretty well as long as its not the $1 store $#!t.


----------



## jemtec (Jan 22, 2005)

Wd40 is the safest way to remove adhesives from badges or bumper, or window stickers. Goo gone is harsh, although alittle faster at removing adhesives by a small margin.
I don't use them because they can mar paint.


----------

